# Returning my Dell Studio 1555 back to windows 7!



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to return my Dell Studio 1555 back to windows 7 from windows 10. I did not make back up DVD's of my original Windows 7 and now can't access the Dell Factory Restore function (F8, ctr F11). I do see the Recovery E drive, therefore assuming it is still installed and functional. I guess is installing windows 10 removes the ability to boot into the recovery partition and restore my dell. Is there anyway to restore the recovery function of my Dell Studio 1555 so I can restore back to original windows 7. Thanks for any information on this topic.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on that *Dell Studio 1555* laptop?
That laptop has driver support only for Windows XP and Vista and 7.
It was not tested for Windows 10 and provides no drivers for it.

If you live in the U.S.A., the factory restore/system recovery disc kit for it should be available here.









----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Service Tag - 3G3T8K1, Express service code - 7504208785

Thanks for any additional information.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service Tag - 3G3T8K1, Express service code - 7504208785


Here is the Dell support site that's assigned to your *Dell Studio 1555* laptop.

It shipped in October 2009 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

If the Dell technical support/customer support site cannot help you, I would make use of the site that I linked you to in post #2.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you upgraded to 10 less than 30 days ago you can revert back to 7 like this :- http://www.howtogeek.com/220723/how-to-uninstall-windows-10-and-downgrade-to-windows-7-or-8.1/

If it's more than 30 days you may be able to start the factory restore process manually :- http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/win7/win7recovery.shtml


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I was able to recover my system! I used the Hiren's boot CD and a program called GimageX. I set the source to the Factory.wim image in the recovery partition and the destination to a formatted C DRive. When this completed I rebooted and everything installed a fresh copy of the factory restore that the laptop shipped with. I would like to get the dell data safe program working properly and have the ability to use Ctr F11 again. I now can't see the DEll Back Up and recovery Manager under system recovery options. Also can't make recovery DVD"s as this options is greyed out in the Dell Data Safe program. Any ideas on how to get this working.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I was now able to re-download the Dell Data Safe Local back up program via this link. http://dslbdownload.datasafelocalbackup.com/dsldownload-en.html
I am in the process of creating two system recovery disks. Here is the forum link that helped me use Hiren's boot CD/GiImageX to reinstall factory.wim image onto my C Drive. 
http://www.sevenforums.com/backup-restore/135785-no-factory-image-restore-choice-3.html
Hope all the information from this post helps some else. Thanks for the informative responses.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

To get the Ctrl+F11 boot option back you have to change the MBR on the HDD as shown here :- 
http://jim-zimmerman.com/?p=368

Personally I wouldn't bother and just use the factory.wim method.


----------

